# ASSE 6010 (Medical Gas)



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

2 down, 2 more to go...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> 2 down, 2 more to go...


Congrats! We have an ongoing hospital job in my local's jurisdiction worth over a billion. When it broke, my hall started giving away med gas tickets like they were hard hat stickers!

There are even dozens of apprenti with them, even though they are not worth the paper they're printed on until the kids reach J status.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Little different down here, you have to sit in a 32 hour course and take a 100 question closed book test, then braze an up flow 1 1/2 coupling and one on horizontal. It is sent off to a testing agency and they stencil strength test your weld.

Only 100% on the coupling passes, it breaks you fail the braze.... The test was semi difficult because you had to cram a lot of knowledge in your head in just 3 class days.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

congrats. those certs have kept me busy. and bidding another hospital


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations Chad. Even if you aren't on a med gas job, keep up the brazing certification by brazing a coupon every (6) months at the JATC. Lots of guys who don't do med gas for a while, let their med gas certs fall by the wayside. Then, when there is a call in for med gas journeymen, they are either begging the hall to hold a class, or they are out of luck.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Tommy

We are pretty heavy in med gas here. ER job I'm on and a 7th floor remodel at the same hospital. We at least have a few med gas jobs going on yearly. 

But yeah if the work gets slow and I have to travel I plan on keeping it active, you never know when you will need it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ranman said:


> congrats. those certs have kept me busy. and bidding another hospital


Thanks ranman!

Oh and you too UA!


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Little different down here, you have to sit in a 32 hour course and take a 100 question closed book test, then braze an up flow 1 1/2 coupling and one on horizontal. It is sent off to a testing agency and they stencil strength test your weld.
> 
> Only 100% on the coupling passes, it breaks you fail the braze.... The test was semi difficult because you had to cram a lot of knowledge in your head in just 3 class days.


stencil strength test ???????


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

WSH1852 said:


> stencil strength test ???????


Braze a 1 1/2 coupling with 8 inch pieces on each side. Then once you feel like you obtained 100% penetration, cut a half inch strip down the top of the pipe through the coupling, called a coupon. 

Put the piece in a vice and go to twisting back and forth and left and right. That's a stencil strength test that they preform. If it's not 100% then it will break and separate from the copper. If it breaks then you failed the brazing section of the test. I have to send a coupon off every year to keep my cert active, or install med gas at least 3 months prior to sending off for my renewal.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Braze a 1 1/2 coupling with 8 inch pieces on each side. Then once you feel like you obtained 100% penetration, cut a half inch strip down the top of the pipe through the coupling, called a coupon.
> 
> Put the piece in a vice and go to twisting back and forth and left and right. That's a stencil strength test that they preform. If it's not 100% then it will break and separate from the copper. If it breaks then you failed the brazing section of the test. I have to send a coupon off every year to keep my cert active, or install med gas at least 3 months prior to sending off for my renewal.


Ours get cut longitudinally into quadrants and inspected by T.S.S.A. I have never been there for inspection, but I believe that all four pieces are put through the bender "AKA the heartbreaker"


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Ours get cut longitudinally into quadrants and inspected by T.S.S.A. I have never been there for inspection, but I believe that all four pieces are put through the bender "AKA the heartbreaker"


We have to send off the built piece and the coupon that they allow us to cut. You can bend the coupon with two pair of channel locks and look it over real well before you send it. Just have to make sure you don't do any noticeable damage to the coupon or it fails.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Odd. I'm not even allowed to remove the coupon from the jig I've used to braze it. The only person to touch it is the training coordinator of the local.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Different countries... Lol

IDK that's just how we do it here, could vary from state to state.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry for low-quality scans, but... anyway these are some of the braze coupons that I did in med gas certification class. The braze is cut open, the strip is bent at an angle, and this is done to see if there has been 100% penetration of the filler metal (silver solder) into the joint. 

When we were tested, after we brazed, our names were written on the 1 1/2" copper coupon. Then the brazed coupons were sent to a testing lab in Calif. where they were cut open and inspected. If an applicant didn't get the joint brazed all the way, then he failed. That meant he did not get his medical gas certification.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Thanks ranman!
> 
> Oh and you too UA!


yes UA

heading to the intel plant to help build the new fab. :thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Running some today, trying to wrap up the medical gas piping on a job...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ranman said:


> yes UA
> 
> heading to the intel plant to help build the new fab. :thumbup:


I'm not sure I follow Ranman???


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> I'm not sure I follow Ranman???


Me neither. 

I'm guessing he is in the Brotherhood?


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

"That's a stencil strength test that they preform."

I believe you are refering to tensile not stencil.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

gasaman said:


> "That's a stencil strength test that they preform."
> 
> I believe you are refering to tensile not stencil.


That was my thought too.






Paul


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I'm guessing he is in the Brotherhood?



yep local 469 out of phoenix. working at the intel chip plant.
(basically a chemical plant) there is a new chip plant being built. 5bill$$ investment and mostly union. lots of overtime

any brazing we do falls under the med code for cleanses. :thumbup:

and big cranes http://gigapan.org/gigapans/92180/


----------

